# lost paddle on upper animas



## mccann (Mar 3, 2004)

lost straight shaft 45 degree 197 all carbon werner paddle below no name rapid, with or without pogies attached. please email [email protected] if found. probably currently stuffed in rockwood log jam next to my pride, center pillar, foot foam, water bottle...


----------

